# Rescued Feral Pigeon to Good Home



## blindedbybubble (Jul 26, 2008)

Post has been deleted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Sarah,

Thank you for rescuing Chicken and looking after him. I'm sure some of our UK members will be along shortly. What kind of pigeon is Chicken?

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what are the regrets?.....IF he was an adult pigeon when he came to you, perhaps he would be ok,as that is his true home...but if he was a baby, I would think he is more of a pet now and may be better in a home or loft...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sarah

Not sure if someone has contacted you or will be, but you might like to check out 'The Retreat' in Kent as a not too distant possibility. 

John


----------



## gogo45 (Dec 21, 2008)

*hello*

[hello i ould liked to take your pigeon and give a good home i have many other pigeons just contact me at [email protected]


----------

